# sub and hdmi cables



## soco (Apr 30, 2014)

can you give me a list of sub and hdmi cables?

sub>> 3 meters rca>rca

hdmi >> 10 meters + 3d 

and why some hdmi have ferite and some others dont?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You can find what you need at www.monoprice.com They have a variety of cables that will work for any application.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

soco said:


> can you give me a list of sub and hdmi cables?
> 
> sub>> 3 meters rca>rca
> 
> ...


what do you mean "a list"? there's a BILLION different brands of HDMI cables out there..

IMO just get a high speed HDMI cable from monoprice or blue jeans cable and call it a day

for rca, same thing, hit up monoprice, grab a 10 foot cable and you're good. 

ferrite cores aren't really needed as much for HDMI cables, they're main benefit is with analog, so it shouldn't be a deciding factor


----------



## soco (Apr 30, 2014)

o.k. thanks!!!


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

Yup. All mine are pretty much from monoprice.com or bluejeanscable.com. Bluejeans cost a little bit more, but still reasonable.


----------

